# More chip seal to come



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

January 18, 2013 letter regarding Caltrans' use of chip seal | Silicon Valley Bicycle Coalition

This is terrible.


----------



## bernardez (Mar 2, 2007)

Skyline/35 is now even more dangerous post the repaving. Not only is the 1/2" chip seal surface incredibly unsafe for cyclists, Caltrans didn't repave all the way to the edge of the prior road shoulder in places. There is often no choice for cyclists but to be out in traffic amongst the cars and motorcycles speeding on that stretch of 35.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I thought that "crap" on Hwy 35 was a temp underlayment for a more finished layer.

This is depressing to say the least. 

I have seen some of the work on Hwy 130 to Mt Hamilton and it felt harder to ride up in that section (bellow Grant Ranch). 

I guess CA cannot say it's bike friendly anymore. I'm not fan of the 1/4 chipseal, but it's tolerable once the excess gets pushed off


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Another post from central CA:
Adventure Cycling Association: Bad Chip Seal on an Iconic Route

Can't imagine what the road rash from falling on that would look like!

And more complaints:
- Repairs to south county chip seal project ended by weather


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Ugh. I was hoping the disaster of Skyline was the end of it. Used to love finishing OLH then heading up Skyline to 84 for the descent. Now it seems so dangerous.

The parts of Hwy 130 they re-did in the last year or two are great, and I hoped for the day they'd finish the remaining rougher parts. Really sad to hear they're going the big-a$$ chipseal route there too.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

About ten years ago when I was still living in NJ, my township started surfacing the roads with chip seal to save money. It did a number on my road bike tires, and the township wouldn't listen when I wrote them on numerous occasions identifying the safety hazard.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Is someone going to have to fall because of the "new" chipseal, get seriously injured and then sue the state to get this changed? 

I hate suing for things that are just common sense.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Also, it's bad enough to drive on chipseal and get a little ding in your paint from cars coming the other way. 

Now, with this bigger stuff, it could be cracking the windshild. 

Are there any car clubs around that at totally complaining here? I have seen many fancy sports cars up there. Oh, and lets not forget the boys on the Harley's.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> I guess CA cannot say it's bike friendly anymore.


I think you are getting a little dramatic here.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

They put the new larger chip seal on Mt Ham this summer. It's not on the whole west side climb, just some. Half or less. They also repaved the bumpiest part of the last climb from the fire station up, greatly improving it.

The new chip seal on 35 is not sticking. Big chunks are missing in places and chips continue to come off it. I expect that the people who live there aren't happy about it either.

The last time Cal Trans did a lousy job of chip sealing 35 the seal they used did not hold the chips. When the chips disappeared it left just the seal, which was super slick when wet or hot. It was a disaster for motorcycles. It took CalTrans a couple years to fix it.


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

ericm979 said:


> The last time Cal Trans did a lousy job of chip sealing 35 the seal they used did not hold the chips. When the chips disappeared it left just the seal, which was super slick when wet or hot. It was a disaster for motorcycles. It took CalTrans a couple years to fix it.


Perhaps that is the point


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ericm979 said:


> They put the new larger chip seal on Mt Ham this summer. It's not on the whole west side climb, just some. Half or less. They also repaved the bumpiest part of the last climb from the fire station up, greatly improving it.
> 
> The new chip seal on 35 is not sticking. Big chunks are missing in places and chips continue to come off it. I expect that the people who live there aren't happy about it either.
> 
> The last time Cal Trans did a lousy job of chip sealing 35 the seal they used did not hold the chips. When the chips disappeared it left just the seal, which was super slick when wet or hot. It was a disaster for motorcycles. It took CalTrans a couple years to fix it.


I agree that CalTrans can do some good work, it's just so inconsistant. Hwy 17 past Lexington is nice. The upper part of Mt Hamilton is great like you stated. It seems like they have one guy that knows his job and other that couldn't fix a flat tire on his own car


----------

